# Psychomotor medication station



## JBeas Medic (Aug 10, 2013)

I'm about to take my NREMT P Psychomotor exam. Just wandering if the medication station is a simple give 2mg of Morphine, or a Dopamine drip. I just get flustered with the 6 min time.


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 10, 2013)

JBeas Medic said:


> I'm about to take my NREMT P Psychomotor exam. Just wandering if the medication station is a simple give 2mg of Morphine, or a Dopamine drip. I just get flustered with the 6 min time.



You'll have to choose one of a couple different meds, based on the scenario you're given (nothing crazy). It's immediately after the IV station, and probably one of the more simple skills you'll do. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Aug 10, 2013)

5 rights, wipe it, pinch it, poke it, push it, flush it.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 10, 2013)

And it's usually something very simple, as the proctor will say something like, "Now please administer 1 mg of atropine IV push".


----------



## Anjel (Aug 10, 2013)

9/10 it will be a pre filled syringe also.

As the sheets say "assemble the prefilled syringe"

So that gives D50, atropine, Epi, and lido <- those 4 are most common.

Bicarb, narcan, And Valium also come in prefilled. 

Be careful to listen to what they tell you to give. You may not give the entire syringe. You will need to adjust what you give to the appropriate dose.


----------



## Fire51 (Aug 10, 2013)

Ya didn't have to do any med math in the I.V station for me it was just a pre filled syringe like Anjel said. I had to do med math on peds IO station but still very simple math.


----------



## blachatch (Aug 12, 2013)

I actually stumbled on this station. The proctor didnt give me much info just snoring respirations and unresponsive .. I was so nervous I couldn't even think and what to give.


----------



## Medic Tim (Aug 12, 2013)

blachatch said:


> I actually stumbled on this station. The proctor didnt give me much info just snoring respirations and unresponsive .. I was so nervous I couldn't even think and what to give.



odd.

everyone I have ever talk to had this station grouped with the iv station.  They told you the drug, dose route and concentration. That said they usually give you a prefilled med that you don't need to do any med math on.


----------



## blachatch (Aug 12, 2013)

Yeah I was pretty pissed everyone else was getting easy scenarios like epi 1mg.. I flat out told him I'm not sure what your looking for.. Then he gave a bit more info and I felt kind of dumb how I didn't pick up on it..


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 12, 2013)

blachatch said:


> I actually stumbled on this station. The proctor didnt give me much info just snoring respirations and unresponsive .. I was so nervous I couldn't even think and what to give.



It had to be either Dextrose or Narcan. (my guess is Dextrose.)


----------



## STXmedic (Aug 12, 2013)

Last time I proctored, the only medications that were possible were D50*, Epi, and Atropine. NR only provided three scenarios that we had to stick to.

*I had to fail several people because the scenario called for orders for 12.5g of D50. Apparently the math needed to find 12.5g is a little strenuous for many paramedic students...


----------



## Anjel (Aug 12, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> Last time I proctored, the only medications that were possible were D50*, Epi, and Atropine. NR only provided three scenarios that we had to stick to.
> 
> *I had to fail several people because the scenario called for orders for 12.5g of D50. Apparently the math needed to find 12.5g is a little strenuous for many paramedic students...




That's what I had to do.


----------



## Jambi (Aug 12, 2013)

PoeticInjustice said:


> *I had to fail several people because the scenario called for orders for 12.5g of D50. Apparently the math needed to find 12.5g is a little strenuous for many paramedic students...



Oh dear...that is scary


----------



## blachatch (Aug 12, 2013)

Yes it was narcan.. I felt like an idiot after... I was just so thrown off by it and I just panicked but the proctor walked me through it and it was fine in the end.


----------

